# 5 from the Shen Hao



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2015)

Tested some used film holders I picked up last month, using the last 5 sheets of some Kodak Tmax 400 I had left in a box.

Wasn't looking for anything in 'ticular, just something to test the holders with.


----------



## timor (Dec 21, 2015)

I like #4 and 5. 1,2 and 3 have problem with horizon ?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2015)

I wasn't really looking to create masterpieces.  Just something of interest.  More testing the holders than anything, plus had a bad case of cabin fever.


----------



## ByronBrant (Dec 21, 2015)

I really like 4 and 5.   4 is awesome!


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 22, 2015)

Neat! Forgive the ignorance in film terminology, but are film holders a reference to something used in taking the photos or in developing them?

I've wanted to purchase an inexpensive film camera and play with some film, but I fear it will be like any other thing and eventually become consuming and I will spend too much money....


----------



## timor (Dec 22, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> Neat! Forgive the ignorance in film terminology, but are film holders a reference to something used in taking the photos or in developing them?
> 
> I've wanted to purchase an inexpensive film camera and play with some film, but I fear it will be like any other thing and eventually become consuming and I will spend too much money....


Holders Sparky refers to are for film exposure. It looks like this:
http://www.walkercameras.com/pics/accessories/gizmo-06a.jpg
Regarding you buying film camera, well, every hobby cost money. How much do you spend every year on new digital equipment ?


----------



## jaomul (Dec 22, 2015)

Car shot is fab


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 22, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> Neat! Forgive the ignorance in film terminology, but are film holders a reference to something used in taking the photos or in developing them?
> 
> I've wanted to purchase an inexpensive film camera and play with some film, but I fear it will be like any other thing and eventually become consuming and I will spend too much money....



Film is actually über-cheap compared to digital.  You can buy a 35mm film camera for $50, with a lens, and off you go.  Now compare that to your digital camera, electronic lens, computer, memory cards, hard drives.....

4x5, however, is another story.


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 22, 2015)

timor said:


> How much do you spend every year on new digital equipment ?



Ummm, I plead the 5th... Thanks for the link, I didn't realize he was shooting 4x5.



480sparky said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Neat! Forgive the ignorance in film terminology, but are film holders a reference to something used in taking the photos or in developing them?
> ...



I suppose it couldn't hurt to spend $100 and see what happens... My wife may disagree, though...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 22, 2015)

timor said:


> I like #4 and 5. 1,2 and 3 have problem with horizon ?


No 2 doesn't have an horizon


----------



## gsgary (Dec 22, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I wasn't really looking to create masterpieces.  Just something of interest.  More testing the holders than anything, plus had a bad case of cabin fever.


**** horizons I never worry about them, love the car shot


----------



## scoop2622 (Dec 28, 2015)

I like the car A LOT but the reflection on the right really takes me out of it


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 28, 2015)

The car and the painted sign-on-brick win it for me ... Especially the car with the brilliant chrome, deep glossy black, and sharp lines ... but I'm forced to agree about the reflection.

Do you think you could get back there, this time with a polarizing filter?


----------

